# Huge Marlin Sinks Boat



## dwhee87 (Jan 30, 2013)

Off Panama. Surely there has to be more to this story...like a bilge full of water...?

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...inks+a+fishing+boat+well+something+like+that/


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 30, 2013)

As the rest of the article says, the marlin didn't sink the boat...the captain did.  Full throttle reverse to chase the fish, captain falls, and too much water comes on board.

I just want to know who was taking the pictures!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 31, 2013)

dwhee87 said:


> Off Panama. Surely there has to be more to this story...like a bilge full of water...?
> 
> http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...inks+a+fishing+boat+well+something+like+that/
> 
> ...



Was hoping someone would post this.  What a crazy story. 

It's also at:  



http://billfishreport.com/billfish-report/boat-sinks-while-fighting-a-marlin/ 

Boat Sinks While Fighting a Marlin

January 24, 2013


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Jan 31, 2013)

More like idiot floods boat backing down on big Marlin.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't know about the"idiot" part, but that captain was a rookie - like we all have been.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jan 31, 2013)

I think the transom door was locked so he tried to use the cockpit like a dip net!!!!!!!!


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 1, 2013)

wow. Yeah I'd say he was a rookie. Good seas also, it's not like a rogue washed over the back..


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Longhorn 16 said:


> I think the transom door was locked so he tried to use the cockpit like a dip net!!!!!!!!





Didn't work.

Wonder if he still expected a tip?


----------



## Cabin creek man (Feb 3, 2013)

Said the capt was backing down full throttle and fell. Purdy dang nice boat too. Oh well another fine fish attractor in the bottom of the brine.


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, don't really know what to say to that one


----------



## The Captain (Feb 4, 2013)

They backed down too hard and swamped the boat,, Idiots,,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2013)

Not so sure about the other guys but that little Panamanian was holding on for dear life.

Wonder if they landed that Marlin?


----------

